# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Nova: επέκταση της υπηρεσίας Nova On Demand στους συνδρομητές Nova Τηλεόραση

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Η Nova, κορυφαίος πάροχος συνδυαστικών υπηρεσιών ψυχαγωγίας και επικοινωνίας στην Ελλάδα, συνεχίζει να καινοτομεί και να αναβαθμίζει την εμπειρία των συνδρομητών της. Με την υπηρεσία Nova Οn Demand η Nova έχει αλλάξει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο οι συνδρομητές βλέπουν το αγαπημένο τους θέαμα στην τηλεόραση. Μέχρι σήμερα, οι συνδρομητές Nova3play απολαμβάνουν με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού μια μεγάλη ποικιλία από, πρεμιέρες, επεισόδια από βραβευμένες σειρές αλλά και ολόκληρους κύκλους σειρών (Nova Box Set), παιδικά, ντοκιμαντέρ, αφιερώματα, ψυχαγωγικά shows καθώς και αθλητικά. 

Πλέον αυτός ο πλούτος θεάματος του Nova On Demand είναι διαθέσιμος και σε όλους τους συνδρομητές Nova Τηλεόραση προκειμένου να απολαμβάνουν πάντα αυτό που θέλουν, όποτε θέλουν, με τον 1ο μήνα δωρεάν και στη συνέχεια με μία μικρή μηνιαία χρέωση (5 ευρώ/μήνα), χωρίς δέσμευση.

Με την υπηρεσία Nova On Demand, όλοι οι συνδρομητές, συνδέοντας το Nova αποκωδικοποιητή τους στο Internet, μπορούν να επιλέξουν «on demand» στο τηλεκοντρόλ τους, και να παρακολουθήσουν ότι αυτοί θέλουν, όποτε το θέλουν! Η υπηρεσία παρέχει δυνατότητες που διευκολύνουν τον συνδρομητή όπως: αναζήτηση ανά τίτλο, συντελεστές και ημερομηνία, εύκολη κατηγοριοποίηση ανά είδος, προτάσεις περιεχομένου από τη Nova και επανεκκίνηση του προγράμματος από το σημείο της τελευταίας θέασης.

Γιατί… «Η Nova ξέρει τι θέλεις: μια διαφορετική εμπειρία θέασης!»

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να επισκεφθούν το nova.gr/novaondemand

----------

